# Bundesregierung verteidigt neue Ansätze zur Stärkung der IT-Sicherheit



## Newsfeed (21 Januar 2009)

Das Innenministerium wehrt sich gegen den Vorwurf, mit dem neuen BSI-Gesetz die Vorratsdatenspeicherung auszuweiten. Unbegrenzte Datenspeicherung und Verwendung etwa zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverstößen oder für Surfprofile seien nicht gestattet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

